# E-Sys Connection check failed



## nevolo (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I hope my english is good enough for this forum.

My car is a F031 from 2013.

I have problems with the connection to my BMW with E-Sys.
Car is connected with ODBII Adapter an Patchcable to my ASUS Netbook (WiFi disabled, DHCP on)
I'm starting version 3.27.1 with psdzdata version 57.3 over Esys Launcher Premium 2.5.1 (with selection F031)

After starting E-Sys I go on Connect
As Target I'm using F020_DIRECT
Interface Connection via VIN (VIN is displayed correctly with an IP-Adress 169....)
Vehicle-specific parameter is set to i-step shipment.

Now I click on Connect, and an error message is displayed:
Connection check failed.
Vehicle Gateway / test setup is not properly connected or not responding....(G188)

Don't know what to do. Do you?


Best regards,
nevolo


----------



## nevolo (Dec 26, 2015)

sorry, I used _DIRECT thats wrong
I should read the instructions in the right way ;-)
Testing it tomorrow again...


----------



## Alz.Akhlaghi (Dec 18, 2017)

nevolo said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I hope my english is good enough for this forum.
> 
> ...


You should select (Connection via VIN)


----------

